# no cd to setup netgear wpn824v3 router..please help



## lammypie (Aug 13, 2008)

HI,
I recently purchased a netgear wpn824v2 router from ebay but there was no setup cd in the box but a note saying go to netgear website.

I get some sort of interference form my BT homehub modem/router (ie, sometimes cant connect and recognise my homehub via wireless connection but fine via ethernet)

So i ethernet to my netgear and the broadband lights up green but cannot get the wireless light or the tick light to light up at all.......

to cut a long story short......i cant find my netgear router wirelessly

can anyone let me know if i need the setup cd to use router and if so where can i get it as ive looked everywhere 

thanks for reading


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Bet you didn't look here for the manual: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WPN824v2.asp


To get it running with a cable modem, this is what you need to do. Once you get a wired connection working, we can configure it for wireless connections.




Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

